# FREE car MOT’s at Halfords



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Buy ANYTHING from Halfords and you can get a totally FREE MOT at one of their test centres for a car. You need to ask for the voucher at the time of purchase. The MOT has to be booked before 31st Lctober NEXT year.
The cheapest item is a £1 air freshener 

I don’t think Halfords have facilities to do MH’s but dead handy for a car MOT.

ANDY :kiss:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

The only problem I can see with that is you don't get 'out for nought.....speaking as an ex MOT tester.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you might be wrong there GG, you'll get a fail ticket.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are interested have a look at the (below) thread I started on a caravan owners forum at the same time.

https://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/topic/131819-free-mot's-at-halfords/

Talk about a bunch of 'Glass half empty" miseries!! You would think I was suggesting they should sell their grandchildren for medical research rather than trying save them a few quid Talk about negative attitude :surprise::surprise:

And then they wonder why caravanner are viewed as being "odd"

Andy

Just spotted they are ALSO offering a "Free brake replacement for LIFE" service. It can even be transferred to a replacement vehicle. See below link

https://www.halfordsautocentres.com/advice/terms-and-conditions/brakes4life-terms-and-conditions

Amazing!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds very much like desperation, are they in trouble perhaps?


----------

